# TrueBlood first impressions



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I HATE WHEN PICTURES TURN OUT LIKE THIS.

So I just received the TrueBlood by Joey Jfive Lujan in the mail today. I was going to wait until I got the feel for the slingshot before I posted a review, but I think know what he was trying to do here, and this will be a quick one. First of all, I tend to stay away from ttf slingshots because they are usually big and blocky, not really pocket carry friendly. Since I live in Alaska, I usually take small game when opportunity presents itself. So, for this review, I chose to put it up against something that people may carry, and use for hunting which is the sps by performance catapults. The first picture, I just wanted to show the craftsmanship. Much can be said about this, and I am very impressed, I love the looks of this dang frame!

In the second picture, I wanted to show the thickness of the frame. Highth and width, are not as important when pocket carrying as the thickness of the frame, and that's what I'm trying to show here. I'm trying to get a feel for it, and I'm already carrying it around the house in my pocket. The thickness of this slingshot is an excellent feature.

In the 3rd and 4th picture, of course I am showing the highth and width of the slingshot, which are comparable to the sps.

In the 5th picture, I wanted to show the width of the fork tip. as you can see it can use more powerful single flatbands than the sps. There is an aiming dimp on the fork for aiming. Since this is a smaller frame, I can bring the aimpoint right to where I want it to be, and hit the target. With larger frames I need to either cover the target or adjust my anchor point.

The reason I was so ready to write an impressions review, is because 1. I dont shoot ttf 2. I dont shoot pinch grip. This slingshot was foreign to me at first, but I started holding it and shooting it. This slingshot is small for a ttf, and being small it needs to be shot only one way, so that you can have a lot of contact with the frame for improved accuracy, and that way is with the pinchgrip hold on the frame. It's pretty awsome if you ask me once I figured out how to hold the slingshot.

In the 6th picture, shows the pinchgrip, and how it needs to be held near the forks

In the 7th picture, shows how your middle finger and ring finger need to wrap around the grooves near your knuckles

In the 8th picture, shows how your pinky should be positioned. Because of the size of the slingshot, and being a ttf and all, this is how the slingshot should be held.

The hook at the bottom of the slingshot really grabs your hand, you can acutally draw the slingshot without much grip in your other fingers.

I've always considered ott to be the best for hunting small game because you can comfortably pocket carry a lot of power. This slingshot design allows for a good pocket carry, and with a ttf frame! I don't shoot ttf, but this is going to be a good shooter, and I will continue testing for the next few days. Once I got used to shooting this trueblood, I realized that he was going for another pocket carry, but in ttf. As you guys know, he's the maker of the LBS which has seen success. I think this slingshot has the potential to make a lot of people happy, way to go Jfive, thanks bud!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It is definitely a looker! Anything that Joey makes is well thought out. 
Sure makes me wish I could still pinch grip


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice man ! Great review ! .. and I am very pleased to hear it fits nice .. you actually hit the bail on the head ! I do like slimline frames .. and also narrower ttf forks .. I have the same issue with wider forks on ttf .. I have to aim a bit high .. I guess it's because I shoot 3/4 draw most of the time ... but for me .. this width is bang on! ... I'm just happy your pleased with it buddy .. thanks again for the words... TB baby! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> It is definitely a looker! Anything that Joey makes is well thought out.
> Sure makes me wish I could still pinch grip


Thanks my friend !  .. and u also wish you could.. gonna have to make a brace ott trueblood ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> It is definitely a looker! Anything that Joey makes is well thought out.
> Sure makes me wish I could still pinch grip


Today was my first day carrying the piece. I went to church, so the pants that I used were fit well, and the pocket carry went great. This feature is important to me, because comfort is important to me, and also I love having a slingshot on me at all times (just never know when I'll get to show off and shoot).

As for the pinch grip, I don't pinch grip either, but with this one it really works out. Because of the design, the pinch grip isn't exactly necessary, as long as you wrap your pinky you can shoot it with your hand open. This is great because the contact that your hand has with the frame is exactly where it needs to be. According to Jfive, a sure grip is coming out in the future, which I think will make this an ergo type slingshot.

Yup, shot this Trueblood a bunch again today and I'm still happy. thumbs up


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > It is definitely a looker! Anything that Joey makes is well thought out.
> ...


Awesome!!! .. I agree.. the design even being slim sits good in the hands .. and also in the pocket ! .. I am glad you are still loving it bud 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice review looks like a nice frame !


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Nice review looks like a nice frame !


Need to get 1 in your hands PB!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought an orange G10 Trueblood. It came a little less than two weeks ago. I LOVE this slingshot. It hasn't left my hand since I got it. Joey has brought the fork gap down to 88 mm. It is a dream shooter and SO very cool looking.

I think it's misleading to say the Trueblood works best with a pinch grip!

I disagree with all my heart. I shoot with a heavy thumb brace. That's how I shoot everything. The trueblood is wonderful with a thumb brace. Learning how to hold each individual frame is the name of the game. that's the whole thing of it. I say shoot it like you like.

Absolute, first class, job of a design. I got sloppy my third day and took a fork hit, first one in months. I just smoothed it with some ultra-fine and a polishing sponge. You can barely see it. I love the orange G10, too cool!

Once again... I shoot with a thumb brace. This is my favorite slingshot right now. I can't shoot anything else.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Uath said:


> I bought an orange G10 Trueblood. It came a little less than two weeks ago. I LOVE this slingshot. It hasn't left my hand since I got it. Joey has brought the fork gap down to 88 mm. It is a dream shooter and SO very cool looking.
> 
> I think it's misleading to say the Trueblood works best with a pinch grip!
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch ! .. so happy that you love the Trueblood ! .. and I have to agree .. I also shoot it sometimes with a thumb brace .. your very welcome ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

